# A "Telecrapper" is Born!



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I made this toilet seat guitar as a Christmas gift for our younger kids. They watched me build a real guitar for their older brother, and made several comments about wanting a guitar too. The problem is that none of them play, so it's hard to justify the time and money of building a nice guitar...the Telecrapper was just the ticket. Guitar builds don't get much simpler than this. We had the neck, the pickup, and saddle, so I only had to buy the tuning pegs, toilet seat, strings, and jack cover. I've probably got 4 hours and ~ $40 into it. I just got it strung and fired up this morning, and it seems to work fine. Hopefully they all have a good time with this.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Sure beats those Fender Squire axes I used to have!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

What a cool instrument. A great gift, and likely one of a kind. Just wait until Eric Clapton gets wind of it.:laughing:












 









.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I sure hope Clapton isn't down wind of it! :laughing:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

very cool ... I bet they LOVE showing it off to their friends.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It begs the question if it can be played while seated?:laughing:












 









.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Totally awesome dude!*

You and Itchy have the makings of a national corporation, you build the Telecrappers and he makes the stands. I can see it now...Woodworkers make Millions with Crappe Guitars! :thumbsup:
Form follows Function ...who said that Buckminster Fuller?
Seriously you have a niche market and with $40.00 in i, they will sell for over a $100 easy, maybe more... full production begins in 3 days...tool up.  bill


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Now, that is surely unique! And a great looking bit of craftsmanship errr..crapsmanshi*:laughing:
Seriously, it's really quite nice. And, I agree with Bill. Ya better start toolin' up. 
You'll be flush, in no time.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

A guy wouldn't want to be straddling the neck when he raised the lid real quick. It might drive him nuts. :blink:


That's very unique. Great creativity. 





.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> A guy wouldn't want to be straddling the neck when he raised the lid real quick. It might drive him nuts. :blink:


A new musical genre.....Guitar accompanied yodeling. :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is awesome. I love it!!!! Did someone say Eric Crapton? :laughing:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> ... Did someone say Eric Crapton? :laughing:


I bet he won't be doing any guitar licks on this thing! :no: :laughing:


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Should make one out of zebra wood.... as I recently learned, the smell would be very fitting.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Only thing is they ever learn how to play everything they play will stink :laughing:

Very original design, came out nice.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Really? No-one has asked this?

Does it sound like crap?

Seriously, I like it!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Mr Mac said:


> Really? No-one has asked this?
> 
> Does it sound like crap?
> 
> Seriously, I like it!


Ha!....Now you've got me thinking. I went with very simple electronics (no volume, no tone, single pickup), but wouldn't it have been a hoot if I wired in an electronic fart sound and/or flushing noises into this thing?! :laughing:


----------



## Jstove (Nov 18, 2010)

You should do that to the gift box. Rig it so when they open the box and feast their eye's on the guitar they here a long "flllllllluuuuuuusssssssshhhhhh". Followed by a fart and a "MERRY CHRISTMAS" . I believe they make recordable motion senstive gift thingy ma bobbers. It would be Great. Especially if the kids have a great sense of humour. You should def record the unveiling, all serieousness it actually looks nice.


----------



## Axe (Dec 15, 2010)

As a guitar player for....... Jeez it's been close to 15 years now I had to post.


That is sweet! 

The Ironic thing is I'm a Heavy Metal guitarist. And all I keep think about is all the people who hate heavy metal and it's obnoxiousness (I admit it) who think that would be the perfect guitar for Metal guys to play. I mean, it sounds like crap right? LOL!!!!!!!! 


In my head it sounds hilarious! : )


Sooooooo............. How about a sound clip? : ). I'll bet it sounds every bit as good as some of the cheap Chinese guitars out there. 

On a side note +1000 on your luthier endeavors. Where can I find pics of some of your custom guitar builds?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

This thread is hilarious.:laughing: Nice job on the guitar.

You never know what will make you rich. I had a guy ask if I wanted to buy like 10,000 miniature pirogues. I said I dont know what I would do with them even if I had the money. Long story short he filled them with foods and other goodies from New Orleans and sold out on HSN or QVS sold over a million dollars worth total. 

Can you make that many guitars out of toilet seats.:laughing:

Kenbo they are not available in Canada.:laughing:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah...this thread is getting pretty funny. I've been thinking about starting a poll to solicit some names for it....that should be interesting too! :yes:

AxeGrinder - I've only done two "real" guitars, you should be able to see both on my albums here.


----------



## me109a (Nov 8, 2010)

AxeGrinder said:


> The Ironic thing is I'm a Heavy Metal guitarist. And all I keep think about is all the people who hate heavy metal and it's obnoxiousness (I admit it) who think that would be the perfect guitar for Metal guys to play. I mean, it sounds like crap right? LOL!!!!!!!!


I love metal too. Some of it is crap (think 80s hair bands), but its still alive and kicking, so some of us must like it.

Very intresting guitar.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Time to call the patent office. Seriously...creativity is alive and well in NY.


----------



## Axe (Dec 15, 2010)

me109a said:


> I love metal too. Some of it is crap (think 80s hair bands), but its still alive and kicking, so some of us must like it.
> 
> Very intresting guitar.


It's definitely alive! I'm actually pleasantly surprised by how alive it is yet it still keeps it's "underground" feel. I'm with ya on the 80's hair stuff..... Not sure I even consider it "Metal". : /


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*How does it sound?*

I'll bet it has some pretty good bass and reverb....air guitar? bill


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

I think it should have a proper name, Maybe It could be called a-------




"Fender Flutterblaster"


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

How about "The Hamerrhoid" or "Poo-Caster"? :thumbsup:


----------



## Skeaterbait (Jul 28, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> What a cool instrument. A great gift, and likely one of a kind. Just wait until Eric Clapton gets wind of it.:laughing:


 
I didn't know Clapton played wind instruments.


----------

